# Poor little pet lamb



## Bribie G (22/1/15)

Look at his poor little sad eyes, they don't like him.

Talking about his fellow LNP politicians, that is.

Bless his liddle heart and arsehole.


----------



## pyrosx (22/1/15)

B-b-b-b-b-but.... carbon tax? stop the b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-boats?


----------



## Mardoo (23/1/15)

Muelse him. Emmmmm, maybe not. That's pretty awful.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/15)

It's Labors fault


----------



## booargy (23/1/15)

He is back


----------



## Dave70 (23/1/15)

Perhaps Tony's communications directors need to get on the ball and get him a lighthearted shoot in the Womens Weekly (maby knitting a stubbie holder) to improve his image popularity, since Image and popularity are are the core issues driving the highly politically sophisticated Aussie voter. Then he could send us all a cheque for $1000, then release a meandering diatribe dealing with misandry and post it on u tube. 
Politics you see, its like feeding seagulls chips. 

_Orrr_...see, socialists can look cutesy pie to!


----------



## JDW81 (23/1/15)

Dave70 said:


> Perhaps Tony's communications directors need to get on the ball and get him a lighthearted shoot in the Womens Weekly


Somehow I don't think that proposal would get past Tony's Bulldog, Peta Credlin.

_Disclaimer: I am not suggesting that Peta Credlin looks like, or is a bulldog. It is merely a figure of speech referring to the way she run's the PM's department._

JD


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/1/15)

Got to feel for him, it must be difficult to legislate when you need 6 non coalition members to vote with the coalition. .
Maybe the labour government should get in in the next election and show the coalition how to **** a country up good and proper


----------



## Dave70 (23/1/15)

JDW81 said:


> Somehow I don't think that proposal would get past Tony's Bulldog, Peta Credlin.
> 
> _Disclaimer: I am not suggesting that Peta Credlin looks like, or is a bulldog. It is merely a figure of speech referring to the way she run's the PM's department._
> 
> JD


Jesus...whats Abbot, about 5'10" or something? 
I wouldn't be pissing her off either lest she belt me with those mud crab sized hands..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/15)

Dave70 said:


>


See these hands Tony...they are wrapped around your balls.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/1/15)

We all voted him in........ Live with it


----------



## Airgead (23/1/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> We all voted him in........ Live with it


No I f'n didn't

It was all those other idiots.



wide eyed and legless said:


> Maybe politicians should get in in the next election and show the other politicians how to **** a country up good and proper


FTFY


----------



## Dave70 (23/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> See these hands Tony...they are wrapped around your balls.


I will admit, I find the idea of a powerful woman cupping my balls somewhat arousing.


And don't blame me, I voted Polemic. At least I think I did. I'd kind of bin drinkin that arvo.


----------



## Bribie G (23/1/15)

I think he should go back to his old job. But don't take Arnie as a fare.


----------



## sponge (23/1/15)

All I know is that I lost $20 hard-earned bob on betting that Krudd would win.

At odds of 13:1, how could I refuse?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/1/15)

He walked into that room for the party leader vote with such Sass in his step too......


----------



## goomboogo (23/1/15)

Dave70 said:


> Perhaps Tony's communications directors need to get on the ball and get him a lighthearted shoot in the Womens Weekly (maby knitting a stubbie holder) to improve his image popularity, since Image and popularity are are the core issues driving the highly politically sophisticated Aussie voter. Then he could send us all a cheque for $1000, then release a meandering diatribe dealing with misandry and post it on u tube.
> Politics you see, its like feeding seagulls chips.
> 
> _Orrr_...see, socialists can look cutesy pie to!


This is factually inaccurate. It was a $900 cheque.


----------



## jlm (23/1/15)

Was driving back into radio reception yesterday and got PM on radio national where there was a big story on Abbott's fortunes. It was hard to tell whether their unnamed source said political, maybe something else, but the next word was strategy, followed by an anonymous source who said the above was {and I quote} "And I quote.....Rooted"
But who'd want to be PM? Its tough enough convincing someone here how that a bulk head using parallel thread works let alone deciding how a nation's budget should be spent. IMO we have the government that we deserve, and if the other team gets in, ditto.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/1/15)

jlm said:


> But who'd want to be PM? Its tough enough convincing someone here how that a bulk head using parallel thread works let alone deciding how a nation's budget should be spent. IMO we have the government that we deserve, and if the other team gets in, ditto.


That's THE most real thing I've heard since learning who Bruce Jenner was, and then that a fair portion of the world give a shit about his face.

But really, well said mate!


----------



## Bridges (26/1/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> We all voted him in........ Live with it


Did not!


----------



## spog (26/1/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> That's THE most real thing I've heard since learning who Bruce Jenner was, and then that a fair portion of the world give a shit about his face.
> But really, well said mate!


Had to google this Jenner bloke, have to agree with what you said 100%.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/1/15)

Labour was in while we were still hanging on to Chinas shirt tails both Gillard and Rudd still couldn't get anything right 5 record deficits $667 billion in debt with a $1 billion a month interest payments, as Abbot said we are indeed in danger of becoming a second class nation.
We need a leader who will say during election promises that taxes will go up and we will keep unnecessary expenditure down to get ourselves out of the shit.The Labourdick head we have in Victoria hasn't been in 5 minutes and it looks like he has already cost us $750million by cancelling the East West link, reopening tech schools to train apprentices, even though we have no manufacturing.
As for our next probable PM, Clarke & Dawe couldn't have written this next script any better

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFELLK8htKM


----------



## Airgead (27/1/15)

I love listening to true believers (on both sides). The amount of cognitive dissonance and semantic mangling that goes on to spin the same stuff into an "our side rules and the other side sucks" narrative is amazing. Blaming the last guys for everything is a cheap and unfortunately effective tactic as people have short memories.Everyone always inherits problems from the last incumbent. If you take the debt thing a few steps back, it was Howard who pissed away the start of the mining boom on massive middle class welfare to buy himself a couple of elections. And Hawke/Keating before that who left massive loopholes in tax and super to appease interest groups....

The big problem with both sides is that they are only concerned with winning government. Not in what they will do once there. Government has become an end rather than a means to an end. Oh for someone with some actual vision... a leader who will actually lead.


----------



## Dave70 (27/1/15)

What representation do we realistically expect from a bunch of subversive ex-lawyers other than sitting around voting themselves extra perks and wages? 
Decommission a few carriages of the old gravy train and we'll soon see who wants to truly wants to live a life devoted to public service and who's just in it for the taxpayer funded lifetime gold pass and a Commonwealth car. 
The pattern seems clear for most, the desperation to gain power is only superseded by an even more fervent desire to hang onto it. Let the backstabbing, selling out and capitulation begin. 

Yeah, it can be a tough, thankless job with a lot of hours. Cry me a ******* river. So is being a nurse. 

http://www.aph.gov.au/About_Parliament/Parliamentary_Departments/Parliamentary_Library/pubs/BN/2011-2012/Parlrem#_Toc324405234


----------



## dicko (27/1/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Labour was in while we were still hanging on to Chinas shirt tails both Gillard and Rudd still couldn't get anything right 5 record deficits $667 billion in debt with a $1 billion a month interest payments, as Abbot said we are indeed in danger of becoming a second class nation.
> We need a leader who will say during election promises that taxes will go up and we will keep unnecessary expenditure down to get ourselves out of the shit.The Labourdick head we have in Victoria hasn't been in 5 minutes and it looks like he has already cost us $750million by cancelling the East West link, reopening tech schools to train apprentices, even though we have no manufacturing.
> As for our next probable PM, Clarke & Dawe couldn't have written this next script any better
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFELLK8htKM


I think Bill would have had to get Clarke and Dawe to write that.......even he would have to see how silly he looked and sounded :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (29/1/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRyO2lmQCK0


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/1/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFELLK8htKM


That is pretty funny. On a side note did you by any chance read the judgement when the Ashby case was thrown out of court for abuse of process? That shit doesn't happen very often. It also effectively said that it orchestrated by people within the liberal party, ******* dogs. Yes Slipper is a weirdo, just but everyone in Canberra is, and yes he used the com car to go to some wineries, just about everyone else does too. He's been suicidal since, it takes a very cruel & heartless **** to put someone through that.


----------



## Dave70 (29/1/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> it takes a very cruel & heartless **** to put someone through that.


I thought the same thing on the numerous occasions I watched Craig Thompson walk from court holding his wife's hand.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/1/15)

you didn't see Abbott holding Slipper's hand on the way to court. Do you know the Thompsons?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/1/15)

actually that further illustrates my point, the Thompson affair was a witch hunt too. Pretty hypocritical of politicians hounding someone for misusing union funds when they misuse entitlements every day. The culture in federal politics is horrendous.


----------



## Dave70 (29/1/15)

I honestly don't have an issue with pollies abusing the perks here and there. If it were me, no doubt I'd be engaging the odd commonwealth car for the purposes intensive micro brewery research in regard to it's future as an important growth sector, but Thompson's rorting went beyond the pale. The man is a liar, philanderer and a thief. And has shifty eyes.

I'm sure for most successful politicians, amorality seems part of their DNA. Could be O'Farrel's memory suddenly returning on hearing the news a 'thank you' note was on its way to the ICAC, or Clinton suddenly fessing up once he learned Monica Lewinskys cum stained dress was on its way to the lab.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/1/15)

hah!


----------



## tavas (29/1/15)

Well most of them are lawyers of varying descriptions after all. Morals and ethics and all that.

I like Craig Thompson's defence: the money he withdrew belonged to the bank and not the Union, so therefore he didn't steal from the Union.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/1/15)

I liked his first explanation better, someone broke into his motel room took his credit card and after using it broke back into the room and put it back.


----------



## Dave70 (30/1/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I liked his first explanation better, someone broke into his motel room took his credit card and after using it broke back into the room and put it back.


Ha, yeah that was gold. 
He started reminding me of Jake the way he was peeling them off after a while.

http://youtu.be/JFvujknrBuE


----------



## RobW (30/1/15)

I liked the irony that Craig Thompson was dumped in it by Kathy Jackson and then it turns out she has her snout in the trough too.


----------



## tavas (30/1/15)

Gotta protect yourself by dumping others in it


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/1/15)

Goes to show that the primary goal of the whole exercise was to change the government, not catch a crook.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/1/15)

All Labor has to do to win Government back is do the same thing the Libs did last election. ie...Keep their mouths shut and let the the other side self destruct. 

Shorten could be a one legged hunchback with a festering face, and he would still bne more popular that Abott


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/1/15)

I'd vote for a one legged hunch back with a festering face haha.


----------



## Bribie G (31/1/15)

Queensland: the lying little turd has conceded.

Now the pressure is on Big Ears and I bet he's not having a good night.

hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/2/15)

I wish australian politics was interesting and had some actual bearance on our future.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/2/15)

The major parties are on the nose and it looks likely that the Newman government is going to get booted from office. Labor are, in the minds of some people, a better choice, but given that their Queensland leader doesn't even know the rate of GST, who knows where we'll be in 3 years time.

There are no visionaries, no leaders to inspire major development in new technologies. Instead, we have 3 word slogans and photo opportunities, with politicians in hard hats and hi-viz vests. 

For example, we should be world leaders in solar power technology, but instead, it seems our leaders want to make it as difficult as possible to make solar power viable.

They have a slash and burn approach to our natural resources and rely too heavily on the easy money that comes with it. And when they need to cut spending, they hit the sick, the elderly, the poor and the young. Good luck with that!

We should be trying to make our health and education systems the best in the world, but our leaders, from whichever party you align yourself to, would rather blame the other for the woes that exist. 

We have an endless blame game, where each party blames the policies of the previous government. This sort of stuff turns an increasing number of voters toward lunatic fringe parties, such as Palmer party, The Greens and Independants.

The cycle of blame will continue, regardless of which party is in power and we still won't have anyone of substance to make a significant difference.


----------



## spog (1/2/15)

Well said ,and speaking of the lunatic fringe,what of those who want to Oz to become a Republic.
FFS. The staggering amount of money that would be wasted on that shite would be better used for education,health etc.
And yet we would all still be Australians.
Buggered if I can see any logic in it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/2/15)

Watching TV this morning....Will they ever learn..

One high ranking LNP member interviewed this morning kept going on about how the Unions where partly to blame for the QLD result, along with "nonsense" from the Greens about the reef, Bob Katters party, Clive Palmer....Just blamed everyone from the other sides for the LNP getting slammed.

Didnt want to know why the LNP got slammed, just wanted to blame everyone else for the loss....


I am sure Abbott had a good nights sleep...


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/2/15)

Good thing we have preferences, 43% of voters voted LNP, 38% voted Labour clearly more voted LNP but we will have a Labour Gov form with thanks to Clive Palmers hatred of all things Newman and giving his preferences to Labour not to mention the rest of the greens and independents passing their votes to Labour as well.
Not bothered by Labour winning the election by the way, just can't get my head around how stupid our system is.
If I vote green, PUP or Independent it's because I DON'T want to vote for the two Major parties.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/2/15)

It is unfortunate that your vote ends up at either of the two major parties, regardless of who you voted for


----------



## spog (1/2/15)

Hmm,vote preferences ie which party will side with which if they don't get enough votes to be bothered with,then which party will cut them a deal if the preference is given to their party,meantime the party that gets the most preferences from a minor party ,due to a close call ,ie coz the voters hate both major parties and vote for the independant parties, then claim victory,has a party coz they won a 2 horse race.
Which leaves us all footing the bill for party's held by party's who are celebrating a win over another party.
**** me if dont hate them all !
....beer,where the hell did I put my beer!, Search party, help I've lost my beer,quick sent a search party.........


----------



## manticle (1/2/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> The major parties are on the nose and it looks likely that the Newman government is going to get booted from office. Labor are, in the minds of some people, a better choice, but given that their Queensland leader doesn't even know the rate of GST, who knows where we'll be in 3 years time.
> 
> There are no visionaries, no leaders to inspire major development in new technologies. Instead, we have 3 word slogans and photo opportunities, with politicians in hard hats and hi-viz vests.
> 
> ...


We've had our differences in many socio-political threads but there's not a word here with which I disagree.


----------



## Mardoo (2/2/15)

Definitely on board with that myself BDD! Politics is now a game of winning, rather than a duty and honour of leadership.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/2/15)

people (politicians included) seem to forget that government is both the the executive government AND the opposition. At least now we will have a balanced parliament, and the lot of them have been given a strong (pun intended) message that borderline corrupt practices will not be tolerated. Hopefully it sinks in.


----------



## Dave70 (2/2/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> For example, we should be world leaders in solar power technology, but instead, it seems our leaders want to make it as difficult as possible to make solar power viable.


We should also be world leaders in nuclear power. 
We are one of the most geologically stable countries on the planet sitting on top of the the most abundant reserves of uranium. Its zero emission. And Its virtually inexhaustible.


----------



## Airgead (2/2/15)

Dave70 said:


> We should also be world leaders in nuclear power.
> We are one of the most geologically stable countries on the planet sitting on top of the the most abundant reserves of uranium. Its zero emission. And Its virtually inexhaustible.


Weeeeeeeeellllll.... kinda sorta but not quite.

The power generation is indeed zero emissions... but the mining, refining, processing etc of the ore onto fuel for the reactors is very much not zero emissions. Unless you run the whole operation on zero emissions electricity but then you have a chicken and egg problem.

Also the construction of the plants is very energy intensive as is their eventual decommissioning.

It is a lot better than fossil fuel generation but its not zero emissions.

As a side note on the unlimited bit - 

"The European Commission said in 2001 that at the current level of uranium consumption, known uranium resources would last 42 years. When added to military and secondary sources, the resources could be stretched to 72 years. Yet this rate of usage assumes that nuclear power continues to provide only a fraction of the world’s energy supply. If electric capacity were increased six-fold, then the 72-year supply would last just 12 years"

And as an other side note... commissioning time for a new nuclear plant, from project approval to power generation (including site selection etc) is on the order of 20 years. If you already have a site selected its closer to 12. It will cost around 8-10 Billion. You can build an awful lot of turbines and solar panels in 12 years gibe 8-10 billion to play with...

The reason we don't have a nuclear power industry is that its simply not economical. The erst of the world has one because its really a nuclear weapons industry with power as a side product. Straight out nuclear power has never been an economic proposition without massive government subsidies due to the huge capital cost of construction and even huger capital cost of decommissioning.  "the marginal levelized cost for "a 1,000-MWe facility built in 2009 would be 41.2 to 80.3 cents/kWh, presuming one actually takes into account construction, operation and fuel, reprocessing, waste storage, and decommissioning". That's not exactly cheap power...


----------



## Dave70 (2/2/15)

I think much of the information, and dis information regarding nuclear power depends on the source. Yes, really!..
You must have a bunch or trade unionists building you power plant, not efficent Asian workers.

*How long does it take to build a nuclear power plant?*
*As nuclear power plants are complex construction projects, their construction periods are longer than other large power plants. It is typically expected to take 5 to 7 years to build a large nuclear unit (not including the time required for planning and licensing). Currently in countries such as South Korea and China, typical construction times range from 4 to 6 years, and in European countries construction may take between 6 and 8 years. In comparison, large coal plants can be built in about 4 years, while the construction time for natural gas fired plants is around 3 years.*



source:

https://www.oecd-nea.org/press/press-kits/economics-FAQ.html#2


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/2/15)

back onto the topic of elections, check this shit out. One Nation set to win Lockyer on the back of preferences from Labor voters. FFS.. we have optional preferential voting here in Qld, YOU DON'T HAVE TO NUMBER EVERY BOX:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/qld-election-2015/guide/lock/


----------



## tavas (2/2/15)

Well, you wanted change. You got it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/2/15)

a few years of fodder for satirists at least.


----------



## jphowman (2/2/15)

Airgead said:


> "The European Commission said in 2001 that at the current level of uranium consumption, known uranium resources would last 42 years. When added to military and secondary sources, the resources could be stretched to 72 years. Yet this rate of usage assumes that nuclear power continues to provide only a fraction of the world’s energy supply. If electric capacity were increased six-fold, then the 72-year supply would last just 12 years"


Not agreeing with nuclear proponents, but this is a bit of a red herring.

In the 60s the world only had copper resources that would last us ~50 years at that rate of consumption. The consumption has obviously increased dramatically and there are now ~70 odd years worth of inferred resources. This has mainly come on the back of improved geological models and extractive capabilities.

If there was a need for it it could be found.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/2/15)

franks said:


> If there was a need for it it could be found.


Yeah I've even seen reports companies are looking at developments to mine minerals from the moon. Could easily see them taking waste on the trip up and coming back with minerals too.... *sigh*.

Renewables are the only way of demonstrating in general the human race does want to change it's energy, resources and climate impact situation.


----------



## Dave70 (3/2/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> back onto the topic of elections, check this shit out. One Nation set to win Lockyer on the back of preferences from Labor voters. FFS.. we have optional preferential voting here in Qld, YOU DON'T HAVE TO NUMBER EVERY BOX:
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/qld-election-2015/guide/lock/


But maby they chose to? 
How often do you see it. Constituents become disheartened with the squabbling impotent middle and swing to the far left or right. Could be a microcosm.
Look at Greece. Weary of austerity, they choose to vote in a socialist. That should go well.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/2/15)

yeah maybe, it definitely is a microcosm - the anti-abortion road signs give it away. My main point is that the LNP and KAP didn't number one nation on their how to vote cards, but Labor did. I don't think individual thought is common in Gatton & Laidley.
Every time I drive through there on my way to Toowoomba I think to myself "can't stop here, this is god country"


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/2/15)

I think Greece would just like to go back to the way it was before joining the EU borrowing money and then having to repay it sits about as well with the Greek population as having to pay taxes.

As for the uranium and nuclear power sure I read that within the next 18 years we will be drawing uranium from seawater giving us billions of years of supply, we can't ignore the advances in technology and the speed with which it advances in America they have a hydrogen plant which is powered by the sun, we only have to look at Masdar city and what can be achieved now, imagine what another 20 or 30 years will bring us


----------



## Dave70 (3/2/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I think Greece would just like to go back to the way it was before joining the EU borrowing money and then having to repay it sits about as well with the Greek population as having to pay taxes.
> 
> As for the uranium and nuclear power sure I read that within the next 18 years we will be drawing uranium from seawater giving us billions of years of supply, we can't ignore the advances in technology and the speed with which it advances in America they have a hydrogen plant which is powered by the sun, we only have to look at Masdar city and what can be achieved now, imagine what another 20 or 30 years will bring us


And a retirement age of 55..
Ever been to Greece? May have just been the places we visited, but overall the impression I took away was one of a 'relaxed' attitude toward work. Not implying Greeks are slackers, mind you. 
Where would we be today without the great thinkers like Socrates and Hippocrates, or the musical stylings of Yanni or Nana Mouskouri? 

Fusion energy FTW..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/2/15)

Went to Corfu and mainland Greece I must say the lifestyle and the island was laid back, I hired a motor scooter on the mainland and when I took it there was a lot of hair pulling (their own) screaming and shouting pointing at where the number plates had been, so someone's nicked the plates, no big deal, but the deal was it was the police who had confiscated the plates for illegal parking.

Cold fusion is another source high on the agenda.


----------



## Airgead (3/2/15)

Fusion is 30 years away... always has been and probably always will be (though there have been a few breakthroughs recently so maybe...just maybe...).

Uranium from seawater: HAHAHAHHAHAHA. Need to put more energy in to extract it than you get out. Not energetically feasible. Otherwise nations without our huge reserves but with a coastline would already be doing it. Likewise gold from seawater which has been bandied about since the 1800s. Deuterium from seawater to power fusion on the other hand is very doable but all current fusion schemes use tritium as well which is much harder to get hold of.

Cold fusion: Fantasy. Pure fantasy. Mixed with a bunch of bad science and whacko conspiracy theories (the oil companies are suppressing it dude).


----------



## Mattress (3/2/15)

Airgead said:


> Fusion is 30 years away... always has been and probably always will be (though there have been a few breakthroughs recently so maybe...just maybe...).
> 
> 
> Cold fusion: Fantasy. Pure fantasy. Mixed with a bunch of bad science and whacko conspiracy theories (the oil companies are suppressing it dude).


Mate, 
Cold Fusion is coming later this year.
We've known that since 1985.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HYoq6vIVXc


----------



## Airgead (3/2/15)

Where's my hoverboard? I want my hoverboard!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/2/15)

Uranium from seawater has already been accomplished and as technology progresses will become a lot more feasible, remember when they said shale oil would never be attainable, to expensive, by processing shale oil America now produces more gas and oil than Russia and Saudi Arabia together.

'If all the world were sceptical at who would sceptics scoff'


----------



## 2much2spend (3/2/15)

franks said:


> Not agreeing with nuclear proponents, but this is a bit of a red herring.
> 
> In the 60s the world only had copper resources that would last us ~50 years at that rate of consumption. The consumption has obviously increased dramatically and there are now ~70 odd years worth of inferred resources. This has mainly come on the back of improved geological models and extractive capabilities.
> 
> If there was a need for it it could be found.


Same things said about oil reserves too. Yet ATM it's @ $1p/l . 
FTW!


----------



## Airgead (3/2/15)

The geopolitics of oil prices are interesting... Shale oil is only economically feasible at around $80/bl. The Opec nations (Lead by the saudis) have ramped up production ahead of demand to artificially depress the oil price and drive their competitors out of business. To do that they are taking at least a US$40B hit on their budget this year alone (just for Saudi).

So yes, shape oil is feasible but only at high prices. Which interestingly is exactly what they peak oil folks were predicting as a really good indicator of the peak being well and truly hit - previously non feasible sources become feasible because the price is sustainable high. Apart from this recent blip which is more politics than markets (and is not sustainable beyond a year or so), the peak predictions are spot on.

The peak can last a long time before the decline depending on how desperate we are and how many unconventional sources we tap as the price rises. Trouble is, the linger the peak, the sharper the decline.

Copper is a really good example. As the supply has dwindled, the price has gone up which has made poorer quality ore bodies feasible for extraction. But poor quality pores produce more expensive copper so the price stays high regardless of how much extra supply there is. Just ask a plumber about the cost of copper.

Uranium from seawater - yes. Can be done. Has been done. But not in a way that will get more energy pout than you put in to do the extraction.Energy return on investment (EROI) is the key thing to consider for all these schemes. Uranium from seawater has a negative EROI due to basic electrochemistry. The concentration ios so low you would have to process 20,200,000,000,000 litres of water each year to match current production. That's a lot of water.



> Consider that
> the present worldwide production of nuclear energy is about 2.5 × 103
> TWh (terawatt-hour) per year
> [7] and that we need to process 2 × 1013 tons of water per year (see Table 2) to produce a sufficient
> ...


My source - http://www.mdpi.com/2071-1050/2/4/980/pdf&hl=en&sa=X&scisig=AAGBfm39tjUH9yrZ_DiR5iiChLe_9G4MOg&nossl=1&oi=scholarr&ei=QA7QVPqVCIbd8AXtmYKYCg&ved=0CBsQgAMoADAA
(apologies for the crap URL). Its a paper by Bardi published in the Sustainability journal in 2010.


----------



## Dave70 (3/2/15)

The fact that firing a well placed neutron the size of about 50 trillionths of a meter radius into an equally tiny bunch of U-235 isotopes can liberate energy measured in the thousand of tones of TNT makes me somewhat open minded as to whats achievable when nuclear physicists really get those propellers on their hats spinning. 
Its the future.
Unless you Luddites with your sun reflectors and 18th century fan powered dynamos don't smash the labs first.


----------



## Airgead (3/2/15)

The physics of the process are indeed amazing. its the practicalities that are the problem. Once you get beyond the physics and into the engineering and start working out what you need to do to make it work large scale (like where do we store the 6g/second - 520kg/day - of high level waste that a 1gw reactor creates and how do we store it safe for ten times longer then modern civilisation has existed) Likewise the physics of fusion and antimatter. Again... a few practical problems get in the way.

I'm sure fusion will happen some day. Both major contenders now have reached energy parity (as much out as you put in) excluding fuel processing and manufacture but still a longs ways to go before anything useful. We need solutions quickly so existing technologies that don't take 20 years to build out. That means PV, solar thermal and wind. Plus geothermal where its practical.

BTW - photovoltaics make use of a punch of really cool quantum phenomena so hardly 18th century...


----------



## Dave70 (3/2/15)

I cant work this back on topic necessarily but I bought a 2tb external HD for about $130. 
Its about the size of a pack of smokes. I don't know shit about how it works but I'm impressed that I can sit there holding a trillion of anything, in this case, bytes in the palm of my hand. 
Take that Commodore 64.


----------



## technobabble66 (3/2/15)

Now apply that pattern to solar technology!

+100 to what Airgeard was saying. 

Solution = Science + Economics

Fwiw, solar power *is* fusion power. There's a massive fusion reactor 150 million km's away and we're capturing the released radiant energy from it :lol:

Science and advancements in new technology FTW!!


----------



## 2much2spend (3/2/15)

Dave70 said:


> I cant work this back on topic necessarily but I bought a 2tb external HD for about $130.
> Its about the size of a pack of smokes. I don't know shit about how it works but I'm impressed that I can sit there holding a trillion of anything, in this case, bytes in the palm of my hand.
> Take that Commodore 64.


I thought the topic was about how to do a good lamb roast! : (


----------



## spog (3/2/15)

2much2spend said:


> I thought the topic was about how to do a good lamb roast! : (


I think the" lamb "is about to be roasted, a lot of people ain't happy !.


----------



## Bridges (4/2/15)

spog said:


> I think the" lamb "is about to be roasted, a lot of people ain't happy !.


And a lot of people are happy... Julie Bishop and Dennis Jensen are a couple that spring to mind.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/2/15)

A lot of people wouldn't be happy including labour voters, we had enough of the changing of jockeys during the Rudd, Gillard, Rudd era.
Back on the Queensland elections looking very much like a hung government, unfortunate for Queenslanders.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/2/15)

I don't have an issue with a hung parliament. Would prefer more minor/independents in the mix though.


----------



## Bribie G (6/2/15)

Here's a photo that says it all. Interesting week coming up.


----------



## spog (6/2/15)

Turnbull as PM, no fcuking way!
If he gets the top job the country is back in the Rudd/ Gillard/ Rudd,can anyone find their arse in dark era.
Yes I voted Liberal,yes I am pissed off at Tony Abbott and his lack of balls but so is ( IMO ) the rest of the country with the waste the 2 major party's are responsible for.
Little wonder the minor party's are getting a vote/ voice ,which doesn't help anyone due to the lack of power and .....
And....ummm...ahh fuckem all


Time for another beer...


----------



## Black Devil Dog (6/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> Here's a photo that says it all. Interesting week coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That photo actually says sweet **** all. Other than Bishop and Turnbull having a conversation and Abbot trying to make out Simpleton Shorten, or some other pitiful Labor impotent , is saying something worth listening to.......

Question time hasn't even started for 2015, which is when the leadership issues began.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/2/15)

I'm with Spog always voted liberal, but I can't believe they want to go down the same disappointing road that labour went down, internal upheaval instead of getting on with running the country, fixing the mess that the health care is in, what happens if Turnbull makes mistakes as he has in the past, would that mean another change of leadership, the leader was chosen by the party they should stick with their decision.


----------



## Rambo (7/2/15)

This is an oldie but relevent again this week, and I'm sure will be agian in the near future.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> 

Waleed Ali wrote an interesting piece in the SMH this week saying that a change of leadership is merely a facelift, but what both parties need is a heart transplant... Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/2/15)

Aha, Kevin Andrews called the leadership team "Tony Abbott & Julia Gillard" this morning.


----------



## jyo (7/2/15)

If Liberal keep Abbott, they will lose the next election. Without a doubt. He's arrogant, out of touch, and quite simply, not very intelligent. He has none of the traits that a good leader of any organisation should have. Not saying Labor is much better, but Abbott is Labor's only hope of winning.

I'm sure most of you have seen this, but it gave me a giggle-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLtB7e_hrS4


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/2/15)

jyo said:


> I'm sure most of you have seen this, but it gave me a giggle-
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLtB7e_hrS4


Amazing, I wouldn't have thought Pyne had it in him.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/2/15)

I like they bit where he said " we are there to out the people of Australais interests first..and last..."...yep....thats the Libs for you


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> Here's a photo that says it all. Interesting September coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bribie G, The Soothsayer.


----------



## malt and barley blues (1/10/15)

Well, some got it right some got it wrong.


----------

